# Radschuhe, Brille, Trikots, Windweste, etc.



## Sandra (17. März 2003)

Hilfe - mein Schrank quillt über ;-)

Verkaufe daher verschieden Radkleidung, etc. bei e-bay:

& adidas Cycling-Schuh Syncline & / 	Art.nr.:     2716811521
& adidas Sportbrille breaker & / 		2716812350
& Löffler Radweste & / 			2716813613
& GORE Radtrikot & / 			2716813126
& GORE Radtrikot & 	/ 			2716813306
& adidas Transalp Challenge Radtrikot & / 	2716814148
& adidas Equipment Tasman Jacket  & / 		2716815047
& Salomon X-Hiker & / 			2716840179
& NOKIA Sporttasche & / 			2716839503

Vielleicht ist ja was für euch dabei ?!


----------

